# diamond fork river



## spork40

i have never fished the river but want to go up this weekend. where are good areas to fish? how far up do you go? what hatches are there right now? do you stay down lower or how high up do you fish the river?


----------



## dartangion

It's a fickle place, just head up to the turn offs and explore! I've had good an bad days there, but have had really fun times when the hoppers are going. I've neve seen any but I hear that there are bears around up there so keep an eye out. Good luck.


----------



## HopperLover

"fickle" is the correct word to describe it. Try to avoid the river when there has been been recent rain storms, or rain is in the forecast. I would avoid it for the next few days due to the recent rain. The river becomes muddy quite a lot after rain, and the fishing deteriorates significantly when that happens. 

I haven't been there recently, so I don't know what hatches are happening. But the river is choke full of caddis and stoneflies, so any nymphs that imitate these would be my first choice. Perhaps PMDs also.


----------



## drsx

Please report after you go; I haven't been up there either, and I have been wanting to go.


----------



## nocturnalenemy

I was up there last week just past the campground, although I was spin fishing. Did pretty well but there is quite a bit of water coming down from strawberry so it was already semi-muddy. I don't know how long this past storm will affect the water quality. I doubt more than a couple of days though. I was thinking I head up there myself in the morning.


----------



## ibfishing

Fall time is the best, Sept or October will prove to be the best time. - good browns in that river.


----------



## twinkielk15

I love to fish at the very top where it opens up into the meadows. Killed them on dry flies about a week ago. Lots of nice little pools in the upper stretch for hoppers and other dries.


----------



## twinkielk15

...And there absolutely ARE bears up there. Never had a close encounter with them up that way but I've seen one and found tracks several times.


----------

